# What size for a 5'7" male....



## Mad Greek

Guys,

I'm looking at the 2009 TCR Advance 1 roadbike. I went to LBS yesterday, and they told me that I would be a "SMALL". It didn't sound right....any advice??


----------



## Naldayin

Did they measure you?

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO can help you get some decent measurements. A small may or may not be right. Given that its a 2009 I don't think they're just trying to sell you the last remaining size they have stocked.


----------



## Italianrider76

Small for your height is the recommended size. You may want to experiment with a slightly longer stem....either a 100mm or 110 mm but a small is on the money. Of course, how it feels should be the determining factor but yeah small seems the way to go.


----------



## vanjr

I am 5'7" and if I rode a giant it would be the small. My wife has a small and I have ridden it-even with a 31" bike inseam


----------



## Mad Greek

Sorry made a mistake I'm 5'8" and my inseam is 21" or 53.5cm I sat on the Medium and it seemed OK...LBS was surprised that the seatpost wasn't too low...still confussed!!!!


----------



## tx_newbie

Be aware that compact geometry bikes (Giant, Specialized) can have deceptively long top-tubes, making size designations (esp "S," "M," "L") somewhat misleading. Don't take it as an affront if it is suggested that you ride a "small" bike. Take both bikes for a decent spin (don't just *sit* on the Med frame and assume it is OK--ride it) and decide which is more comfortable and suited for your needs. 

If you want a comparison: I'm 5'6" with a 32.5" inseam--my LBS and I are looking at the TCR Alliance W(omen), size small. My current rig is a 48cm Orbea, 100mm stem. These setups (small on paper) work best for me in real life; I also prefer the head-tube geometry of the TCR W vs the men's (W = alittle taller, alittle more slack)


----------



## JeremyP

Ride a small with a 120mm stem. If it is too 'small', then try a medium.


----------



## Dave Hickey

I'm your size and I'd ride a small Giant too......


----------



## jupiterrn

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm your size and I'd ride a small Giant too......


Dave, you ride a Giant? I am absolutely stunned.


----------



## musicociclista

Mad Greek said:


> Sorry made a mistake I'm 5'8" and my inseam is 21" or 53.5cm I sat on the Medium and it seemed OK...LBS was surprised that the seatpost wasn't too low...still confussed!!!!


Inseam of 21" seems wrong... When you try both bikes have the shop install a 120mm stem on the small and compare with the med with 100mm stem. The main difference is that the handlebar will be 25mm lower on the small. I'm 5' - 8.75" with 32" inseam and have both small and med TCRs.


----------



## daddydarrin

*Giant*

Mad Greek, I am 5'8" with 31" inseam and I ride a Medium Giant OCR C3. I had to put on a shorter stem (80cm) as the stock stem 110 was too long. Listen to tx_newbie and take both bikes out for a good ride. I would have been better off with the small, for seat placement, reach and overall ride, but I HAD to have the OCR C3 and small was not available. So, it has taken me a few dollars to get a more comfortable fit on a larger frame.


----------

